# Milwaukee tubing cutter



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

ANyone have one of these? Saw an ad for one at the supply house this morning. 
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_747308_200137_192137


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why does an electrician need to cut copper tubing?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I cut emt all the time with a tubing cutter. Go through blades quicker than you would on copper but still works.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I cut emt all the time with a tubing cutter. Go through blades quicker than you would on copper but still works.


Every tubing cutter I've ever used leaves such a horrendous ridge on the inside edge of the cut, it takes far too long to smooth it out. I use a cordless sawzall, which can cut more than just tubing.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

How do you cut it when it has wires in it?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

mf (?) when are YOU taking your masters test?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> How do you cut it when it has wires in it?


 
Um, I install my conduits first, _then_ pull the wires in.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I cut emt all the time with a tubing cutter. Go through blades quicker than you would on copper but still works.


Ridgid makes wheels for cutting steel for all their tubing cutters, they are the same price as the ones for copper, just different angle and bevel. I use their cutters for small stubs and when there is wires inside.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Um, I install my conduits first, _then_ pull the wires in.....


There are times when upgrading that I cut conduit with wire inside and I am sure you do as well.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Um, I install my conduits first, _then_ pull the wires in.....


I do too. Sometimes I didn't install it though as is the case with 95% of conduit that ends up in the panel on a service change.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

paul d. said:


> mf (?) when are YOU taking your masters test?


In about 2 years. Does that somehow make me stupid? Am I somehow a lesser electrician or a hack because I don't hold the same license as you? I take pride in my work and I take pride in knowing and finding ways to make my job more productive AND efficient. If you have some terrible problem with me asking if anyone has this tool or has used it and knows how it works let me know. Maybe I put this in the wrong "tools, equipment & safety" section of the board or something.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

You can use a tubing cutter with emt and not leave that sharp edge(although I still use a hacksaw and will race any one with thier saw zaw and win) you just wack it with your lineman's after a few turns and it snaps right in half. It takes a little practice. Also a quick run of your step bit in the end of the pipe will clean out the sharp edge until you get it down. I have kept a tubing cutter with me for at least ten years.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

"i cut emt all the time with a tubing cutter" is what you said. IF you ream it its o.k. in a "have to " situation. but NOT routine. by the way, good luck on the test.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I ream pipe when I cut it. Period. Hacksaw, sawzall, tubing cutter, band saw. It all gets reamed and checked with my finger. We do a lot of service changes and it is routine to have to cut some with wires in it already. 1 out of 10 maybe. That might not be everyday but it is enough to know that you can use the tubing cutter on it. I don't know how else I would do it. When I am able to I go back to the closest j-box and redo it in romexback to the panel but sometimes that's not keeping things very cost effective for my boss so I do it that way.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I cut EMT with a tubing cutter pretty often, is that a bad thing?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Greenlee makes one and so does Klein. Last time I checked they were pretty big in the electrical business. The tool obviously has it's place.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I cut EMT with a tubing cutter pretty often, is that a bad thing?


not if you are a liberal, democrat...then it's fine:shifty:


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I cut EMT with a tubing cutter pretty often, is that a bad thing?


As far as I’m concerned, there is nothing wrong with using a tubing cutter for Electrical Metallic Tubing. I believe that’s why they call them tubing cutters. Besides, the Rigid #15 that I use all the time for 1/2” and 3/4” says the blade and cutter are also designed for use with EMT right on the package. Even so, regardless of how I do it, I don’t think I have ever cut a piece of EMT without reaming it afterward, so all the BS in the electrical trade about a burr being left after the cut is truly a non-issue when done properly. Especially if using a quality tubing cutter with the proper blade.

I think anyone who works with MI cable should also have a decent tubing cutter for ringing the sheath.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think this is a discussion board correct me if I'm wrong. We post to discuss our issues not to have someone/anyone slam it right away without merit or to post an inappropiate comment to stop/high jack the thread without at least first discussing it. Sorry but Paul you seem too do this on a lot of threads.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

my apologies to the forum, but these so called "master" electricians are something that give me foot in mouth disease. next time i will try not to jump to conclusion. thanks. paul


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

KayJay said:


> As far as I’m concerned, there is nothing wrong with using a tubing cutter for Electrical Metallic Tubing. I believe that’s why they call them tubing cutters. Besides, the Rigid #15 that I use all the time for 1/2” and 3/4” says the blade and cutter are also designed for use with EMT right on the package. Even so, regardless of how I do it, I don’t think I have ever cut a piece of EMT without reaming it afterward, so all the BS in the electrical trade about a burr being left after the cut is truly a non-issue when done properly. Especially if using a quality tubing cutter with the proper blade.
> 
> I think anyone who works with MI cable should also have a decent tubing cutter for ringing the sheath.


I tried the Greenlee EMT cutter, and could tell no difference in how it worked, along with the same sharp ridge it left on the inside, from a standard plumber's pipe cutter. 

I just haven't found a way to remove that Andes-sized ridge in a quick and easy fashion. My Klien reaming screwdriver's reaming blades won't fit down into the tube far enough for it do ream it, so I would have to carry something else. Using a sawzall in quicker than a pipe/tube cutter, and I need only my Klien reamer (with one or two twists of the wrist) to clean it up.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the Greenlee cutter, and haven't had a problem with a large ridge - in fact, I have found that the EMT needs very little reaming at all.
A regular tubing cutter, OTOH, leaves a huge ridge on the inside to ream.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

This works for me just fine, the blade is really sharp it shaves the ridge right off a couple go-arounds and its smooth


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree with 480 - hate the ridge, can't stand it, but as mf said how you gonna cut it with wires in it? You use the tubing cutter . Soo... how do you ream it with wires in it??
having said all this i have not seen this new milwaukee tool - im a big time fan of their products -28volt lithium ion user and belive all corded drills should be red and have milwaukee usa riveted on their cases and not laser stamped china - and stay very current on their products, but i dont think i will buy something like this - but however i belive their little 12 volt sawzall will be going into my gangbox soon - im still pissed off that i bought the bosch 10.8 before milwaukee came out with the 12 volt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I use a circular file to ream the edge's with wires still in.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

JRent said:


> This works for me just fine, the blade is really sharp it shaves the ridge right off a couple go-arounds and its smooth


I've never seen one of those. What brand is it? On first glance before reading I was worried where this thread was headed


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

nolabama said:


> as mf said how you gonna cut it with wires in it? You use the tubing cutter . Soo... how do you ream it with wires in it??


You would use what’s called a Deburring Tool. There is a picture of one in the post above of yours. That one looks like a Brass Craft brand. They have a blunt, rounded tip so aren’t likely to damage conductor insulation as could happen when trying to use a file for this purpose.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a machinest deburring tool - get em at sears for about five bucks - that head swivels and i dont think i would use it with wires in pipe - its really sharp and sorta sloppy if you dont use it every day - which i dont


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I have the Greenlee cutter, and haven't had a problem with a large ridge - in fact, I have found that the EMT needs very little reaming at all.
> A regular tubing cutter, OTOH, leaves a huge ridge on the inside to ream.


I use the Greenlee and Ridgid at work and I think the amount you tighten it makes the big ridge, I haven't had any issue with either brand but other guys on the same jobs get poor results.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

nolabama said:


> thats a machinest deburring tool - get em at sears for about five bucks - that head swivels and i dont think i would use it with wires in pipe - its really sharp and sorta sloppy if you dont use it every day - which i dont


Nonetheless, deburring of metal parts and tubing is exactly what it is designed for. 
If your in the trade long enough, the time will eventually come when you are in a position with no choice but to cut tubing with wiring inside because pulling the conductors back even a couple of feet is not an option, like with emergency repair work, some box or trough retrofits and panel change outs. The only practical way you will be able to do the job without damaging the conductor insulation is by using a tubing cutter with the correct cutter blade and a deburring tool that can work around the conductors without damaging them.
You asked how to do it and that is how it is done. If there is a better way, I’m always willing to learn.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

saw old electrician take plastic throat out of a EMT conn and use it for a bushing to protect wire from tube cutter burr. looked like it worked well.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I used a Ridgid 15 tubing cutter until a JW told me to "Get rid of that thing!"

Now I use a hacksaw or sawzall or porta-band bandsaw (which I used before, on the ground). 

I said "I can keep this tool in my tool pouch, on me, up in the lift, cut, ream, and bend the EMT without having to get down so often. He didn't agree, so I took it home.

I do admit, it left more of a burr than the other methods. I always ream, even check the factory ends of the tube. Reaming is definitely faster when cut with a saw. (So is cutting, but sawing is a little more difficult to keep the cut square).

I figure a tubing cutter is just one more tool in our arsenal of tools, that wecan use when the situation dictates (as when wire in EMT already, as previously mentioned).

Oh... Strange thing... the JW who, more than once, told me to get rid of my tubing cutter... keeps one in his tool box... :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I used a Ridgid 15 tubing cutter until a JW told me to "Get rid of that thing!"
> 
> Now I use a hacksaw or sawzall or porta-band bandsaw (which I used before, on the ground).
> 
> ...


 
"Do as I say not as I do" Gotta love those guys.


----------



## coyledeals (Sep 11, 2008)

the greenlee cutter works great if you use it correctly it is not designed to cut all the way through four or five times around and then snap the pipe off no ridge any no burrs


----------

